# Boston Caravan to BFE - All northern New englander's welcome...



## Dalton (Jul 8, 2003)

hey-

not too sure what happened to the other thread but o well. This is my thread at E46fanatics.com: here

If anyone in the Boston area is caravanning down, feel free to join us. Just post up here or on fanatics.

-Mark


----------

